# Wet feet



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How do you all manage with grooming your dogs feet/legs...

At the minute Baileys are constantly wet and forever full of matts

I think he's lost a quarter of his hair due to matts the last few days, does anyone have any suggestions?

He doesn't look the same without his fluffy legs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I try to comb through Obi's when he's sleeping and be a gentle as I can as they are very sensitive on their paws. I don't think I know of any Poo that likes their paws doing I'm afraid.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I try to comb through Obi's when he's sleeping and be a gentle as I can as they are very sensitive on their paws. I don't think I know of any Poo that likes their paws doing I'm afraid.


I wish bailey would let me sit and brush his, at one time he didn't mind but now with all this wet weather I've been trying to keep on top of the matts .
I feel like I'm constantly washing and brushing them and now when I touch his feet he tries to do a runner 

Do you find that the legs matt more quickly if left damp?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I always leave Biscuit's legs to dry naturally as I find the hairdryer tends to matt him more. It helps if you comb through them when damp, rather than dry.....I think it's less painful. He also hates having his paws done and sometimes I have to get hubbie to hold him (and his muzzle) whilst I comb them through as he keeps trying to bite either me or the comb! x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I try to rinse Gaia's paws as we come back into the house, I put a bowl of water (with a drop of TCP in it, apparently kills harvest mites) in the garage for when we get back. She doesn't like it, I dunk her paws and wash her under carriage with a micro cloth, then just wipe with a towel.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Each dog is different...Betty is a nightmare when it comes to brushing legs and feet but Ted couldn't care less...although in fairness his coat is much easier to get a brush through. You can you a dog suit that has got legs tohelp keep them dry but these can also cuase matts if you are not careful....bit of a no win situation


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has a tendency to try and hide her paws when I'm combing them. She will lie down and pull her paw under her muzzle to hide it  It is cute, but makes grooming them difficult.

I've recently discovered that if I use Pet Head Conditioner on her wet paws and comb through with a human DeTangle Comb, she just stands completely still. The comb goes through most of the tangles and I can snip out those that need it.

Once the paws/legs are dry gently comb through. If you come across any more matts, don't tug on them, just snip them out. Bailey will hopefully be more willing to let you groom his paws them. Keep a regular check on the paws and if you find the beginnings of a matt, snip it out before it gets too big.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I gently brush coco's paws at night when she is tired and sleepy, I take each paw in my hand and hold it tight, and brush with quick short strokes, a bit like detangling my daughters hair! Johnsons baby conditioner is working well for coco.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

When I was out walking muttley in the rain I came across a cockapoo who was wearin a rain coat but not just his body it had legs so he was completely covered. Looked a bit strange but I'm very tempted!!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we have a rain coat that covers most of Gisgo's legs. It keeps him dry -but causes terrible matting.........so we are beginning to feel like we can't win either way!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

if when your just petting her/him ,if you play with there paws all the time and pay a lot of attention to them .the more you do it the more they won't mind you brushing them there so every chance you get grab there paws and gently play with them ginger is to the point now when i pet and scratch her paws she puts her head back and just loves it ,she didn't even like her paws touched when she was younger,,,lumpy


----------

